# Box Joints



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi I'm your newest and greenest member.I'm new to woodwork and would like your opinion on box joint.Which way to go making them-homemade box joint jig on the table saw or just get a commercial made one and use a router.If the latter which is a good one for a begginer and about $200 or less,is there any in that price range?I tried the homade one and the joint came out too sloppy and it seemed like a lot of fiddling around to get right.Thanks ahead of time.Gary


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Here's a tutorial for making box joints on the tablesaw.


----------



## railman44 (Aug 3, 2008)

Gary, I'm experimenting with box joints using an expensive Leigh jig. I too am a newbie when it comes to the finer points of finishing carpentry. Anyway, there's no getting around the fact there's a lot "fiddling" even when using a jig. Most of the fiddling seems to do with cutter depth in relation with the correct bushing. There's also the correct width of the boards your using depending upon the size of the box joints plus what seems like a multitude of other seemingly endless array of other things to incorporate. I'm sure with experience will come more efficient methods/ways to expedite the process at least with the jig I'm using. Once, per the manual, everything is finally determined, set and recorded, the process really speeds up with fine joints as an end result. Just no getting around the "fiddling" aspect of this process...


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi Gary, and welcome to the forum! 

I'm not sure a store bought jig offers enough help to merit spending $200 early in your wwing career...there's got to be lots of other places that money can be spent in your shop. It's not hard to make one and they are effective. 

I actually like Cabinetman's tutorial better than this one, but here's another just in case it helps. *Making a Box Joint Jig*


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

*Porter cable*

Thanks for all the help.I went ahead and bought a commercial made dovetail and box joint fixture and yes it looks like no getting around the fiddling aspect.I was an aircraft sheetmetal mech yrs. ago and it was almost 2 dimmensional work because sheetmetal is thin and wood work is more 3 dimmensional and more room for mistakes so it takes a little getting used to!


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

One important factor in making box joints on the table saw...the blade or dado set-up has to run vibration free! And no side play with your jig. Still, it takes a fair amount of practice...a consistant motion. Rick


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 1, 2007)

This might help this is how I made mine. http://www.brightcove.tv/title.jsp?title=1284279157&channel=416537421


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

*Bruce*

Bruce did you find it that easy to do??I barely tapped it and it was so loose I could throw the cat thru it!LOL


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 1, 2007)

Itchy Brother said:


> Bruce did you find it that easy to do??I barely tapped it and it was so loose I could throw the cat thru it!LOL


Itchy.

I made three before I had it right, it is always about trial and error I am not sure what size joint you were making. I made mine 3/8" there are members here who most likely have a different way to make one however watch the tape a few times and I am sure you will work it out. I will say using the word "tap" is a little funny maybe I just tap harder then others.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

*jig*

I had bought a porter cable dovetail jig and waiting on a 1/2 " boxjoint template for it.I used to rig out F-111 aircraft trailing edge flap assemblies where you measure everything out with mike's and feeler guages and where ya made the adjustments in thousanths of an inch,everything held on the adjustments,but wood is not so positive.It actually takes more skill to do wood.Just an observation!Ya actually have to THINK LOL!


----------



## coolpete234 (Aug 13, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> Here's a tutorial for making box joints on the tablesaw.


Good tutorial, thanks


----------



## Ed Fleming (Aug 30, 2008)

*Excellant video on box joints*

Take a look at this video, its for a table saw but same would apply to a router. Pay close attention to his explanation how he adjusts the tightness or looseness of the joint.

Ed


----------



## Ed Fleming (Aug 30, 2008)

*Excellant video on box joints*

Take a look at this video, its for a table saw but same would apply to a router. Pay close attention to his explanation how he adjusts the tightness or looseness of the joint. 
http://www.brightcove.tv/title.jsp?title=1284279157&channel=416537421

Ed


----------

